# http mail 1.46



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

A noter que httpmail 1.46 est sorti

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/httpmail-plugin/httpmail_tiger_1.46.dmg.gz?download


Je l'ai installé et ça semble fonctionner parfaitement sous tiger


----------



## alexlac (6 Juin 2005)

Tu as un compte hotmail.com ou hotmail.fr ?
j'ai un compte .com et ça marche pas, il me demande de m'abonner pour pouvoir recevoir les courriels dans Mail...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

J'ai un compte hotmail.com

et Ca fonctionne


----------



## plocploc (7 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un compte hotmail.com, avec Httpmail tout a marché quelque temps mais depuis quelques jours Mail plante systématiquement !
Impossible du coup de travailler. 

Avez-vous des solutions ? Merci de me répondre parce que cela devient vraiment pénible.


----------



## geoff (7 Juin 2005)

alexlac a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un compte hotmail.com ou hotmail.fr ?
> j'ai un compte .com et ça marche pas, il me demande de m'abonner pour pouvoir recevoir les courriels dans Mail...



+1
message :
"Impossible de se connecter à 'XXXXXXX'
Access to Hotmail via Outlook and Outlook Express now requires a subscription. Please sign up at http://upgrade.msn.com"

ca merdouille koi 
qq'un à une soluce ?

(mais suis sur 10.3.9)


----------



## iDiot (18 Juin 2005)

geoff a dit:
			
		

> (mais suis sur 10.3.9)



Voila la boulette... Cette version est pour Tiger. 

J'ai trouver ça, la même version, mais apparement compatible avec Panther.

Edit: Comme étant pas doué dans la configuration des comptes, j'ai trouvé ceci pour ceux que ça interresse. C'est la démarche à suivre pour configurer son compte Hotmail, après avoir téléchargé et installé httpmail   
Pour les comptes Gmail, qui ne nécessite pas ce programme, la démarche à suivre ce trouve dans les options de votre compte Gmail. 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## PHILBX (18 Juin 2005)

Salut  

J'ai un compte hotmail.com et ça marche pas

Plusieures tentatives depuis a moins 3 mois, avec a chaque fois le message
Access to Hotmail via Outlook and Outlook Express now requires a subscription. Please sign up at http://upgrade.msn.com"

il faut s'abonner a l'option plus ( 20¤/ans )

Qu'on m'explique, comment faire avec le compte standard en .com

Marre de Hotmail, je la garde comme ça, au cas ou


----------



## jojofk (22 Juin 2005)

pas de nouvelle pour les hotmail.fr??


----------



## rose-bud (30 Juin 2005)

Schwarzy from Kampala a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un compte hotmail.com
> 
> et Ca fonctionne


 alors si ça marche pour toi avec hotmail.com veux tu me donner la demarche a suivre....en clair car je suis pas douée ! ;-o)) merci d'avance


----------



## rose-bud (30 Juin 2005)

rose-bud a dit:
			
		

> alors si ça marche pour toi avec hotmail.com veux tu me donner la demarche a suivre....en clair car je suis pas douée ! merci d'avance


.........


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

J'ai suivi scrupuleusement la démarche d'installation décrite ici:
http://www.labo-apple.org/fr/articles/os+x/macosxmail-26/


et ça fonctionne bien

quel sont tes problèmes exactement


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

A j'ai oublié chère Rosebud

je reprend le lien cité par iDIOT

http://www.automagic-software.com/downloads.php


pour que tu télécharge la bonne version pour http mail

@+

et bon courage


----------



## Tazkeox (7 Août 2005)

J'ai bien regarder sur le forum et sur ce post mais je n'arrive toujours pas a me connecter à mon compte hotmail.com, hier j'avais fait tout bien et sa ne marchai pas et aujourd'hui pareill sauf qu'il me mette un serveur d'envoi alors que je clique sur aucun et je n'arrive même pas à le supprimer.Aussi dans les otpions avancé je coche "Comte Activé". Aidez moi, j'ai beau tout faire bien rien ne marche et il me mette un point d'exclamation à coter de mon compte hotmail dans ma boite de reception.
Voila ce que sa donne :


----------



## PinkTurtle (7 Août 2005)

Tazkeox a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien regarder sur le forum et sur ce post mais je n'arrive toujours pas a me connecter à mon compte hotmail.com, hier j'avais fait tout bien et sa ne marchai pas et aujourd'hui pareill sauf qu'il me mette un serveur d'envoi alors que je clique sur aucun et je n'arrive même pas à le supprimer.Aussi dans les otpions avancé je coche "Comte Activé". Aidez moi, j'ai beau tout faire bien rien ne marche et il me mette un point d'exclamation à coter de mon compte hotmail dans ma boite de reception.



Si ca peut te rassurer, j'ai suivi moi aussi les instructions a la lettre et ca ne marche pas. Mon FAI est télé2 ( ADSL degroupé). J'ai un compte hotmail.com et un hotmail.fr et aucun des deux ne fonctionne . Ca ne doit aps venir de toi mais d'un autre problème qu'on a en commun ( ou une même connerie  ).

( j'oubliais: j'ai tiger 10.4.2 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2005)

Pour info


----------



## Tazkeox (7 Août 2005)

Et même si on n'a un compte qui date de deux ans sa ne marchera quand même pas ?


----------



## PHILBX (8 Août 2005)

La réponse de hotmail : faut payer 20¤/ans
option plus ou premium !!!

Vous nous avez contacté pour savoir ce que vous devez mettre pour
arriver à vous connecter à votre messagerie.

Nous vous indiquons que pour pouvoir résoudre votre inconvénient, vous
devez configurer votre compte afin d'utiliser l'option Courrier externe
(POP3)
1. Visitez le site suivant :
http://www.hotmail.com/
2. Connectez-vous à Hotmail en tapant l'adresse de messagerie et le mot

--------------------------------------------------

de passe de votre compte MSN Hotmail Plus ou MSN Premium.

---------------------------------------------------------

3. Cliquez sur Options dans l'angle supérieur droit de la page.
4. Dans la partie gauche de la page, cliquez sur Courrier, puis sur
Extraction du courrier POP.
5. Sur la page Extraction du courrier POP, tapez le nom du serveur POP à
partir duquel vous voulez que MSN Hotmail extraie des messages dans la
zone Nom du serveur POP. Tapez les informations du compte dans la zone
Paramètres du premier compte POP. Si vous voulez configurer plusieurs
comptes, faites défiler la page jusqu'à Paramètres du second compte POP,
puis tapez les informations de ce compte.
Remarque Un nom de serveur POP contient généralement le mot « mail » ou
« pop » suivi d'un point, puis du nom de votre fournisseur de services
Internet ou du serveur de messagerie POP de votre société. Exemple :
[nom_FSI].com ou pop.[nom_société].com. Pour obtenir le nom du serveur
de messagerie de votre fournisseur de services Internet ou de votre
société, contactez votre administrateur système ou votre fournisseur.
Remarque : si vous utilisez une version traduite de MSN Hotmail, vous
devez taper le nom du serveur POP à l'aide des caractères ASCII
standard.
6. Dans la zone Nom d'utilisateur POP, tapez votre nom d'utilisateur
pour ce compte POP. Il s'agit de la partie de l'adresse de messagerie
qui précède le symbole @. (Ne tapez pas le nom d'utilisateur de votre
compte MSN Hotmail ici.)
7. Dans la zone Mot de passe utilisateur POP, tapez votre mot de passe
pour ce compte.
8. Dans la zone Délai d'attente du serveur (en secondes), tapez le
nombre de secondes pendant lesquelles vous souhaitez que MSN Hotmail
essaie d'accéder à votre compte POP.
9. Dans la zone Numéro de port, tapez le numéro du port. Pour la
messagerie POP, il s'agit généralement du port 110.
10. Pour conserver une copie de tous les messages POP sur le serveur POP
non Hotmail, activez la case à cocher Laisser les messages sur le
serveur POP.
11. Activez la case à cocher Télécharger uniquement les nouveaux
messages pour copier uniquement les nouveaux messages de votre compte
POP vers votre boîte de réception MSN Hotmail.
12. Choisissez un symbole Indicateur Nouveau courrier. L'utilisation
d'un symbole unique pour chaque compte POP facilite l'identification du
compte duquel provient un message dans votre boîte de réception MSN
Hotmail.
13. Si vous ne souhaitez pas configurer d'autres comptes POP, faites
défiler la page et cliquez sur OK.
Remarque Pour modifier le compte POP, revenez à la page Extraction du
courrier POP, apportez les modifications voulues, puis cliquez sur OK.
En plus, si vous avez besoin de vérifier votre courrier externe (POP3),
veuillez suivre les indications suivantes:
- Dans la page Courrier, cliquez sur POP. Si MSN Hotmail peut se
connecter à votre serveur de messagerie POP, vos messages POP sont
téléchargés.

N'oubliez pas que MSN Hotmail dispose d'une aide en ligne exhaustive.
Pour y accéder, il vous suffit de cliquer sur « Aide » dans l'angle
supérieur droit de la page.

N'hésitez pas à nous contacter de nouveau si vous désirez plus
d'informations. Sachez que nous sommes toujours à votre entière
disposition.

Cordialement,

Silvia A.

L'équipe de support technique de MSN Hotmail


----------



## Damino (7 Septembre 2005)

Sinon pour les flemmards, je conseille vivement FreePops.

En effet ayant un compte Hotmail récent, je ne pouvais recevoir mes mails de Hotmail par mon client messagerie Mail ou alors il fallait cotiser à Premium ou je ne sais quoi (sans garantie avec Mail et Mac en plus ?). Et httpmail ne m'avait pas "sauvé".

Et bien avec FreePops (bien lire la doc, télécharger la version 0.0.31 puis télécharger le hotmail.lua(3) et le mettre dans freepops/src/lua) tout fonctionne et je reçois bien mes "hotmails"


----------



## cronos6 (9 Septembre 2005)

Pourrais tu nous en dire un peu plus sur freepops.

Pour ma part, je l'ai installé, j'ai dl le dernière version de hotmail.ual.
Mais je n'ais pas su trouver ou il fallait le configurer. (c'est surement à partir de mail).

Je ne sais même pas si avec freepops on a trjs besoin de http mail.

ps : j'ai lu un peu la doc, mais je n'ai pas trouver ce que je cherchais


----------



## Damino (9 Septembre 2005)

Il faut lire toute la doc ...
Récupérer le dernier fichier hotmail.lua (même si tu as la dernière version de freepops) et le placer dans freepops/src/lua

Dans mail
-desrciption : ce que tu veux
-adresse electronique : ton e-mail hotmail
-nom complet : ton nom hotmail (par exemple toto pour un email toto@hotmail.com)
-serveur : localhost
-nom d'utilisateur : ton e-mail
-Mot de passe : ton mot de passe hotmail

Dans les paramètres avancés : port : 2000

Voilà.


----------



## cronos6 (9 Septembre 2005)

ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi, j'ai toujours le message comme quoi il faut s'inscrire.

Mais est ce que le type de compte est tjrs : "httpmail"?


----------



## Damino (10 Septembre 2005)

Salut, j'ai dit pour les flemmards mais quand même ...   A mon avis tu n'as jamais lu la doc.

FreePops est indépendant de httpmail. Il faut virer httpmail si cela ne fonctionne pas pour toi et installer freepops à la place + bien relire leur doc et ce que j'ai écrit dans les posts pour configurer mail avec freepops.

Voilà.


----------



## cronos6 (11 Septembre 2005)

quel virulence 

Mais ça marche pour moi, merci


Le seul petit hic, c'est lorsque j'éfface mes messages avec "mail", quand je me connecte sur hotmail, ils ne sont pas supprimer


----------



## Damino (11 Septembre 2005)

Ben d'où que je suis virulent moi ??? Je prend le temps de te répondre et de t'aider ... Je te taquine un peu car tu n'avais pas cherché tout seul les réponses à tes questions. Pourtant, tu vois je continue de te répondre.

Bref, pour la deuxième question il te faut paramétrer mail dans l'onglet 'avancé' pour supprimer les copies du serveur ... à vérifier si cela marche ...
Idem pour le smtp ... à vérifier si cela marche ... (je ne crois pas !)

Bon courage.


----------



## cronos6 (11 Septembre 2005)

je viens de tester la suppression de mail : 

il ne vaut mieux pas les effacer du serveur, car le seul moyen de les supprimer, c'est de spécifier "supprimer qd envoyer dans inbox". Ce qui a pour effet de les supprimer du serveur des qu'on les reçoit par le biais de "mail". Donc impossible ensuite de consulter ses mail à son boulot en ce connectant à hotmail.

Il faut mieux le faire en deux étapes (supprimer dans mail, puis aller sur hotmail.com). C'est chiant, mais ça permet de voir ses mails ailleurs.


En tout cas merci pour ton aide


----------



## canonjonas (13 Septembre 2005)

Hello,

Moi j'ai klk tit problèmes.

J'ai installé freepops 0.0.31 et aussi la version de hotmail.lua.

Mail me dit : "Le serveur POP ....  ne répond pas".

que dois je faire ?

Qd j'ouvre Mail j'ai le choix entre un compte .mac, POP, IMPAP,Exchange.

C'est bien le compte POP que je dois prendre ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## cronos6 (13 Septembre 2005)

oui, c'est bien "POP".


Un des problèmes que j'avais, c'est que freepops n'était pas lancer, pense à placer les bon fichiers dans le dossier de démarage du mac, et de les éditer pour spécifier ou ce trouve freepops.


----------



## canonjonas (13 Septembre 2005)

tu pourrais m'expliquer comment faire tt ça cronos6? 

Car je viens juste de switcher et je sais pas du tt comment faire :-(

Merci ;-)


----------



## cronos6 (14 Septembre 2005)

le problème c'est que je suis au boulot là, et que je n'ais pas le net en ce moment (un prob avec noos) et donc je ne me rappel pas de ce qui y a écrit dans l'aide.

Mais tout est expliquer dans la doc, dans ton dossier freepops, il y a un readme qui explique tout de façon clair. (moi aussi je suis un jeune switcher et j'ai tout compris).


----------

